# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  إذا نزل المني بعد الغسل من الجنابة ،وسؤال آخر

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*إذا نزل المني بعد الغسل من الجنابة ،وسؤال آخر*

*من اغتسل من احتلام أو جماع ثم خرج منه شيء بعد الغسل ، دون شهوة ، لم يلزمه إعادة الغسل ، قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله : ( فصل : فأما إن احتلم , أو جامع , فأمنى , ثم اغتسل , ثم خرج منه مني , فالمشهور عن أحمد أنه لا غسل عليه , قال الخلال : تواترت الروايات عن أبي عبد الله ـ أي الإمام أحمد ـ , أنه ليس عليه إلا الوضوء , بال أو لم يبل , فعلى هذا استقر قوله . وروي ذلك عن علي وابن عباس وعطاء والزهري ومالك والليث والثوري وإسحاق , وقال سعيد بن جبير : لا غسل عليه إلا من شهوة .*
*وفيه رواية ثانية : إن خرج بعد البول , فلا غسل فيه , وإن خرج قبله اغتسل ، وهذا قول الأوزاعي وأبي حنيفة , ونقل ذلك عن الحسن ; لأنه بقية ماء خرج بالدفق والشهوة , فأوجب الغسل كالأول وبعد البول خرج بغير دفق وشهوة , ولا نعلم أنه بقية الأول ; لأنه لو كان بقيته لما تخلف بعد البول .*
*وقال القاضي : فيه رواية ثالثة , عليه الغسل بكل حال . وهو مذهب الشافعي ; لأن الاعتبار بخروجه كسائر الأحداث . وقال في موضع آخر : لا غسل عليه . رواية واحدة ; لأنه جنابة واحدة , فلم يجب به غسلان , كما لو خرج دفعة واحدة ...) انتهى من المغني 1/128*
*والصحيح أنه إذا خرج بغير شهوة لم يجب الغسل كما في الإنصاف 1/232، وكشاف القناع 1/141 ونصه : ( فإن خرج المني بعد الغسل من انتقاله ) لم يجب الغسل . ( أو ) خرج المني ( بعد غسله من جماع لم ينزل فيه ) بغير شهوة لم يجب الغسل ( أو خرجت بقية مني اغتسل له بغير شهوة لم يجب الغسل ) لما روى سعيد عن ابن عباس أنه سئل عن الجنب يخرج منه الشيء بعد الغسل ؟ قال : يتوضأ وكذا ذكره الإمام أحمد عن علي ولأنه مني واحد فأوجب غسلا واحدا , كما لو خرج دفقة واحدة , ولأنه خارج لغير شهوة أشبه الخارج لبرد , وبه علل أحمد قال : لأن الشهوة ماضية , وإنما هو حدث أرجو أن يجزئه الوضوء) انتهى.*
*وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : ( قوله : " فإن خرج بعده لم يُعِده " أي : إذا اغتسل لهذا الذي انتقل ثم خرج مع الحركة ، فإنه لا يعيد الغسل . والدليل :*
*1- أن السبب واحد ، فلا يوجب غسلين .*
*2- أنه إذا خرج بعد ذلك خرج بلا لذة ، ولا يجب الغسل إلا إذا خرج بلذة .*
*لكن لو خرج مني جديد لشهوة طارئة فإنه يجب عليه الغسل بهذا السبب الثاني) انتهى من الشرح الممتع (1/281). وانظر السؤال رقم (* *12352* *)*
*ثالثا :*
*المشروع في غسل الجنابة : إزالة ما لوث البدن من مني وغيره ، ثم الشروع في الاغتسال بالبدء بأعضاء الوضوء ، ثم إفاضة الماء على سائر الجسد ، لثبوت ذلك في صفة غسله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقد روى البخاري (251) ومسلم (476) عن مَيْمُونَة رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ صَبَبْتُ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ غُسْلا فَأَفْرَغَ بِيَمِينِهِ عَلَى يَسَارِهِ فَغَسَلَهُمَا ثُمَّ غَسَلَ فَرْجَهُ ثُمَّ قَالَ بِيَدِهِ الأَرْضَ فَمَسَحَهَا بِالتُّرَابِ ثُمَّ غَسَلَهَا ثُمَّ تَمَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْشَقَ ثُمَّ غَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ وَأَفَاضَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ ثُمَّ تَنَحَّى فَغَسَلَ قَدَمَيْهِ ثُمَّ أُتِيَ بِمِنْدِيلٍ فَلَمْ يَنْفُضْ بِهَا"، وإن حصل منك إزالة لسيء من النجاسات أو غيرها فإن هذا لا يبطل الغسل لأن الواجب في الغسل تعميم الجسد بالماء ـ مع المضمضة والاستنشاق على الصحيح ـ مع نية الغسل ، وليس من شروط رفعه للحدث عدم ملامسة النجاسة في أثنائه .*

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وهذه فتوى تخص الموضوع على موقع الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله 
إذا اغتسلت من الجنابة وانتهيت يخرج مني شيء من المني، هل يجب علي إعادة الغسل؟

لا يجب ما دام حصل غسل هذا المني لا قيمة له؛ لأنه خرج بدون شهوة فحكمه حكم البول لا قيمة له، وإنما الغسل الواجب قد أدي فلا يضرك خروج المني الذي نشأ عن الجماع السابق، وهكذا الرجل لو اغتسل ثم خرج منه بعد ذلك مع البول لا يضره ذلك ما دام ناشئاً عن الجماع السابق. إما إن خرج عن شهوة جديدة أو ملامسة جديدة أو عن تقبيل أو نحو ذلك من أسباب خروج المني بشهوة فهذا مني جديد يغتسل له، إذا كان عن شهوة جديد من نظر، أو ملامسة، أو تقبيل، هذا يكون له حكم الجنابة الجديدة على من خرج منه ذلك أن يغتسل، من رجل أو امرأة. أما إذا كان بقية الغسل السابق بقية الجنابة السابقة فلا يضر ولا يترتب عليه غسل.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

الحمد لله وبعد

في المشاركة الأولى 

لما روى سعيد عن ابن عباس أنه سئل عن الجنب يخرج منه الشيء بعد الغسل ؟ قال : يتوضأ وكذا ذكره الإمام أحمد عن علي ولأنه مني واحد فأوجب غسلا واحدا , كما لو خرج دفقة واحدة , ولأنه خارج لغير شهوة أشبه الخارج لبرد , وبه علل أحمد قال : لأن الشهوة ماضية , وإنما هو حدث أرجو أن يجزئه الوضوء) انتهى.

قلت _
ما دليل من قال بالوضوء على من نزل منه الماء بعد الغسل منه ؟

قال أحمد رحمه الله 
وإنما هو حدث .

ما دليل كونه حدثا؟
فالحدث إما نزول الماء بشهوة أو البول أو الودي او المذي أوالخاص بالنسا

ولو كان حدثا  فلا يشبه البول لأنه ليس نجسا،  وليس هو من دفق بلذة فيكون منيا بشهوة موجب لرفع حدثه ؟
فهل عند أحد فك هذه الاشكالات يرحمكم الله ؟

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

شوف يا اخي ..
خروج المني من الانسان بدون شهوة ، وعن غير قصد ، يكون مرجعه في العادة الى مرض ما ..
والاحداث عموماً لا تقتصر على ما ذكرته يااخي ، بل هي تنقسم عند اهل العلم الى :-
1 - احداث مطلقة ، و تكون بارادة الانسان ، مثل التغوط والتبول المعتاد وخروج المني عن شهوة ..
2 - سلس الاحداث ، وهي نوع من الاحداث تخرج [ بدون ارادة الانسان ] ، مثل من يصاب بالتبول اللا ارادي ، ومن يخرج منه المني عن طريق امراض السيلان .. والمراة المستحاضة التي يخرج من فرجها غير دم الحيض ... 
وسلس الاحداث عموماً يجزئ عنه الوضوء لكل صلاة على الصحيح من اقوال اهل العلم .. 
ودليلهم في هذا ان صاحب كل سلس ، لاحق في الحكم بالمرأة المستحاضة والتي امرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بان تتوضأ لكل صلاة ... فهو في معناها ومشترك معها في العلة ، والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لاحق في الحكم بالمرأة المستحاضة والتي امرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بان تتوضأ لكل صلاة ...


ليس هذا من أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل هو من قول عروة ـ في الصحيح من قولي العلماء ـ كما في رواية البخاري وفيه : قَالَ ـ أي هشام بن عروة ـ وَقَالَ أَبِي ـ يعني عروة ـ : ثُمَّ تَوَضَّئِي لِكُلِّ صَلَاةٍ حَتَّى يَجِيءَ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتُ . وقد أشار مسلم رحمه الله إلى ضعفها؛ حيث قال في ((صحيحه)) (1/ 262): ((وَفِي حَدِيثِ حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ زِيَادَةُ حَرْفٍ تَرَكْنَا ذِكْرَهُ))، وقال البيهقي في ((السنن الكبير)) (1/ 327): ((وَقَدْ رُوِيَ فِيهِ زِيَادَةُ الْوُضُوءِ لِكُلِّ صَلَاةٍ وَلَيْسَتْ بِمَحْفُوظَةٍ))، وقال - أيضًا – (1/ 344): ((وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ مِنْ قَوْلِ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ))، وقال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي ((شرح البخاري)) (2/ 72): ((والصواب: أن لفظة "الوضوء" مدرجة في الحديث مِن قول عروة، وكذلك روى مالك، عَن هشام، عَن أبيه، أنه قالَ: ليسَ على المستحاضة إلا أن تغتسل غسلًا واحدًا، ثُمَّ تتوضأ بعد ذَلِكَ لكل صلاة)). وذلك خلافا للحافظ ابن حجر . 
والله أعلم .

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

> ليس هذا من أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل هو من قول عروة ـ في الصحيح من قولي العلماء ـ كما في رواية البخاري وفيه : قَالَ ـ أي هشام بن عروة ـ وَقَالَ أَبِي ـ يعني عروة ـ : ثُمَّ تَوَضَّئِي لِكُلِّ صَلَاةٍ حَتَّى يَجِيءَ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتُ . وقد أشار مسلم رحمه الله إلى ضعفها؛ حيث قال في ((صحيحه)) (1/ 262): ((وَفِي حَدِيثِ حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ زِيَادَةُ حَرْفٍ تَرَكْنَا ذِكْرَهُ))، وقال البيهقي في ((السنن الكبير)) (1/ 327): ((وَقَدْ رُوِيَ فِيهِ زِيَادَةُ الْوُضُوءِ لِكُلِّ صَلَاةٍ وَلَيْسَتْ بِمَحْفُوظَةٍ))، وقال - أيضًا – (1/ 344): ((وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ مِنْ قَوْلِ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ))، وقال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي ((شرح البخاري)) (2/ 72): ((والصواب: أن لفظة "الوضوء" مدرجة في الحديث مِن قول عروة، وكذلك روى مالك، عَن هشام، عَن أبيه، أنه قالَ: ليسَ على المستحاضة إلا أن تغتسل غسلًا واحدًا، ثُمَّ تتوضأ بعد ذَلِكَ لكل صلاة)). وذلك خلافا للحافظ ابن حجر . 
> والله أعلم .


بارك الله فيك يا اخي .. استفدت جدا من هذه المعلومة ..
لكن التعليل المذكور ردّه جمع من الائمة ـ مثل الترمذي وابن حبان ، وابن حزم ، وشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ، وابن الملقن ..
وله شواهد جيدة منها ، ما عند الحاكم ورواه ابن ابي مليكة عن خالته فاطمة ، فذكر الحديث كاملاً .. فهل ستغفل فاطمة نفسها عن التمييز بين كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكلام عروة بن الزبير ؟
للفائدة راجع كتاب (رَدُّ الجَمِيلِ فِي الذَّبِّ عَن إرواء الغليل) للعبيلان ، ص140 ، و(اقامة الدليل ) لاحمد بن ابي العينين (ص75) فهناك تفصيل جيد في المسألة ..

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول من مشاركة  عبدالله الحمراني 
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة همام العرب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السؤال الأول " بعد الجماع أذهب لأغتسل الغسل الواجب إلا أني أجد الماء-ماء الرجل- لا يزال ينزل مني فهل انتظر حتى ينقطع عن النزول أم أغتسل ولو بقي ينزل؟



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
قال الشيخ الشنقيطي في شرح الزاد (الدرس / 17) ما مفاده إن خرج المني من جماع أو من احتلام ثم تبقى قطرات فيغتسل الرجل، وبعد أن يغتسل إذا بهذه القطرات أو فضلة المني قد نزلت ولو دفقاً، فهل العبرة بالسابق الذي هو الأصل أم العبرة باللاحق؟ 
إن قلتَ: العبرة بالسابق، فإن هذا اللاحق لا يؤثر في إيجاب الغسل، ولذلك قال: التابع تابع، فيعتبر تابعاً لما قبله. 
وإن قلنا: إن العبرة باللاحق؛ فحينئذٍ يجب عليه أن يعيد غسله؛ لأن الحكم مترتب على اللاحق لا على السابق، والصحيح: أن العبرة بالسابق، وأنه إذا اغتسل للأول فلا يجب عليه إعادة الغسل لفضلة المني الباقية التي خرجت بعد غسله، وهو اختيار طائفة، وهو مذهب الحنابلة والمالكية ومن وافقهم. انتهى كلامه.
وسئل في نهاية الدرس (18) من نفس الكتاب: إذا أحدث الشخص أثناء الغسل، هل يعود ويبتدئ من الأول أم يستمر؟ 
فأجاب: إذا أحدث الإنسان أثناء الغسل فحدثه على ضربين: إذا أحدث حدثاً أصغر فإنه لا يؤثر في غسله من الجنابة، ولكن لا يستبيح به الصلاة إلا إذا عمم بدنه بالماء بعد خروج ذلك الخارج، مثال ذلك: لو أن إنساناً -أثناء اغتساله- بعد أن غسل كفيه وتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة وغسل شقه الأيمن خرج منه ريح أو مس فرجه، فحينئذٍ إذا غسل باقي البدن وعمم -بعد انتهائه من الجزء الأيسر- على سائر البدن وتمضمض واستنشق فإنه يجزئه، ويعتبر تعميم البدن بعد خروج الخارج بمثابة الوضوء بعده، أما لو أنه خرج منه الخارج بعد تعميم البدن، كأن يكون مثلاً: عمم بدنه بالماء وقبل أن يغسل رجليه خرج منه الريح أو بال، فإنه في هذه الحالة يعتبر منتقضاً لوضوئه، وأما غسل الجنابة فلا يؤثر فيه الحدث الأصغر.
أما لو خرج منه مني فعلى حالتين: إما أن يكون فضلة مني سابقة، كأن يكون مثلاً: خرج منه المني وبقي شيء في المجاري لم يقوَ خروجه إلا عند برود جسده، فلما برد جسده بالماء قويت القوة الدافعة على إخراج ما تم، فخرجت فضلة المني الأول على شكل قطرات فإن هذه تنقض الوضوء ولا تنقض الغسل -على القول بأن خروج المني ناقض للوضوء- وبناءً على ذلك: فإن هذا المني يعتبر لاحقاً للمني الأول، والتابع تابع، لكن لو أن هذا المني كان منياً مستأنفاً فحينئذٍ يلزمه أن يعيد غسله من الجنابة، ولا يصح منه إلا بعد أن يعمم بدنه بالماء، والله تعالى أعلم.


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t44542/#ixzz35elhZR3V

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

منقول من مشاركة أبوعبادة
اختلف الفقهاء في إيجاب الغسل في حالة خروج المني بعد الاغتسال :
والصحيح في هذا قول الحنابلة : أنه إذا خرج بلا شهوة فلا يجب الغسل لأنه بقية المني الأول , وإن خرج بشهوة وجب الغسل لأنه بذلك يكون غير المني الأول خرج بشهوة جديدة . 
قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله : "فأما إن احتلم أو جامع فأمنى ثم اغتسل , ثم خرج منه مني , فالمشهور عن أحمد أنه لا غسل عليه , قال الخلال : تواترت الروايات عن أبي عبد الله ـ أي الإمام أحمد ـ , أنه ليس عليه إلا الوضوء . وروي ذلك عن علي وابن عباس وعطاء والزهري ومالك والليث والثوري وإسحاق , وقال سعيد بن جبير : لا غسل عليه إلا من شهوة..." انتهى من "المغني" 1/128 باختصار .
وانظر : "الإنصاف" (1/232) و "كشاف القناع" (1/141) .
ودليل ذلك :
1- روى سعيد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه أنه سئل عن الجنب يخرج منه الشيء بعد الغسل ؟ فقال : يتوضأ , وكذا ذكره الإمام أحمد عن علي .
2- ولأنه مني واحد فأوجب غسلا واحدا , كما لو خرج دفقة واحدة .
3- ولأنه خارج لغير شهوة أشبه الخارج لبرد , وبه علَّلَ الإمام أحمد حيث قال : لأن الشهوة ماضية , وإنما هو حدث أرجو أن يجزئه الوضوء " . انتهى من "كشف القناع" (1/142) . 
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : ( قوله : " فإن خرج بعده لم يُعِده " أي : إذا اغتسل لهذا الذي انتقل ثم خرج مع الحركة ، فإنه لا يعيد الغسل . والدليل : 
1- أن السبب واحد ، فلا يوجب غسلين . 
2- أنه إذا خرج بعد ذلك خرج بلا لذة ، ولا يجب الغسل إلا إذا خرج بلذة . 
لكن لو خرج مني جديد لشهوة طارئة فإنه يجب عليه الغسل بهذا السبب الثاني) انتهى من "الشرح الممتع" (1/281) . 
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين عن هذا السائل الذي يخرج بعد الغسل من الجنابة فأجاب : 
"هذا السائل الذي يخرج بعد الغسل من الجنابة إذا لم يكن هناك شهوة جديدة أوجبت خروجه فإنه بقية ما كان من الجنابة الأولى ، فلا يجب عليه الغسل منه ، وإنما عليه أن يغسله ويغسل ما أصابه ويُعيد الوضوء فقط " انتهى . فتاوى ابن عثيمين (11/222) .
وهو اختيار علماء اللجنة الدائمة للإفتاء حيث قالوا : " يكفي من اغتسل من الجنابة ثم خرج منه مني بعد الغسل غسله ذلك , ولا يلزمه إعادة الغسل , وإنما يجب عليه الاستنجاء والوضوء " انتهى . 
عبد العزيز بن باز ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد الله بن غديان .
"فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (5/325) .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين عن هذا السائل الذي يخرج بعد الغسل من الجنابة فأجاب :

هذا السائل الذي يخرج بعد الغسل من الجنابة إذا لم يكن هناك شهوة جديدة أوجبت خروجه فإنه بقية ما كان من الجنابة الأولى ، فلا يجب عليه الغسل منه ، وإنما عليه أن يغسله ويغسل ما أصابه ويُعيد الوضوء فقط .

فتاوى ابن عثيمين11/222 .

وفي شرح عبارة زاد المستقنع : ( فإن خرج بعده لم يُعِدهُ )

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : أي إذا اغتسل لهذا الذي انتقل ( أي المني) ثم خرج مع الحركة فإنه لا يعيد الغسل ، والدليل :

أن السبب واحد ، فلا يوجب غُسلين .

أنه إذا خرج بعد ذلك خرج بلا لذّة ، ولا يجب الغسل إلا إذا خرج بلذّة

انظر الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين 1/281 .

والله أعلم

الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد


المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t44542/#ixzz35em3zVF2

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

*الحمد لله وحده :
على ذلك فتعليل الوضوء من فضلة المني بعد الغسل بغير دفق ولا لذة ما يلي :

 1-لأنه خارج لغير شهوة أشبه الخارج لبرد .(المشاركة الأولى )
*1-لأنه خرج بدون شهوة فحكمه حكم البول لا قيمة له. (المشاركة الثانية )

----------

